# amp repair?



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

i found a marshall head, for cheap. pretty sure its a mosfet lead 100... i forget the exact model as i havent bought it yet. they want $200 for it but i think im gona trade my PA cabs for it... apparently it has a little buzz that the last guy that had it noticed when he tried to record. now, keeping in mind i dont know how bad this is, ive never tried it... but it cant be too bad if the store didnt notice and the guy only noticed on his recording right? 
anyways, my question is what do you think could be the problem with this... and do you think it would be easy to fix? if i took it to a store for repair? and is it hard to repair these problems yourself with some electrical knowhow and a shematic? my friend is an electrician and he builds pedals for me and such. i was just wondering.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Put that $200 towards a much better head. What kind of tone do you want/like? A Marshall Mosfet amp is just bad 80s solid state Marshall (my old guitar player had one in the 80s).

It will cost you $50 just to have a tech put it on his/her bench. Who knows what the actual repair will be.

Finally, don't go poking around by yourself. You can kill yourself if you don't know what you are doing (and I literally mean kill yourself).


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah but for $50 you can't really go wrong. i didnt pay for the speakers. i got the amp tonight though, just ran it through my amp on a line input, sounds pretty good but its only going through one speaker. i need a decent cab. i dont know what the guy is saying about said buzz... better than the cheapo amp i have now.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually some of those Marshall solid state amps sounded just fine.Like all amps eventually they do need servicing.The difference between solid state and tubes is that mosfets are harder to work on and require some special equipment and know-how to repair properly.Get a nice pair of Celestion spekaers and wail away!evilGuitar:


----------

